# FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE "Community Fish SPECIALS!"



## finatics

Hello again everyone... well I have been busy making some BIG changes at the store... so I have decided to "totally" get out of selling community fish and have drastically reduced them to clear! HURRY IN FOR BEST SELECTION! NO holds and when they are gone they will be gone! I am expanding my african cichlids and I am looking forward to seeing you all in the near future at the store! thanks for your support! mb

*CORY CATFISH:

Eleganse Cory Catfish $3.00
Bronze cory catfish $2.00
Albino cory catfish $2.00
Paleatus cory catfish $2.00

GOURAMIES:

Large Pearl Gourami $3.00 
Honey gourami $1.00
Blue or Gold gourami $2.00
LARGE blue and gold gourami $3.00

DWARF CICHLIDS:

LARGE kribensis $3.00
Medium Kribensis $2.00

TETRA:

Congo Tetra $2.00
Scissortail rasbora $1.00
Glowlight Danio $1.00
Columbian tetra $1.00
Glowlight Tetra $1.00
Large congo tetra $4.00
Black Skirt tetra $1.00

BARB:

Rosy barbs males $1.00
Rosy barbs Females $1.00

ANGELFISH:

Assorted Pearlscale Angelfish (loonie to toonie sized body) $5.00
Assorted Angelfish $5.00
Assorted angelfih Extra large $10.00

also have some nice showy pieces of driftwood for $20.00 each

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)
-just minutes from Kennedy Subway station
-just minutes south of the HWY 401
phone 416-265-2026

CLOSED MONDAYS, TUESDAYS AND WEDNESDAYS (for servicing - NEW CLIENTS ALWAYS WELCOMED TOO - REFERALLS WELCOME!)
OPEN THURSDAYS AND FRIDAYS FROM 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAYS AND SUNDAYS FROM 11AM TO 5PM*


----------



## bilaliz

and the buy 5 get one free still applies right?


----------



## TBemba

Will you be getting in any shell dwellers?

i have some male Altolamprologus Compressiceps ‘Sumbu Shell’ but looking for some females.

thanks.


----------



## JohnyBGood

That's a VERY ballsy decision since chains like PetSmart seem to have switched to community-only fish because they apparently sell more quickly. I hate community fish, so I'm going to have to come in once they're all sold out to see if I can find something cool for my 50 gallon (finally sold my discus, so I'm free to shop for something cool). Do you have any cool loner fish right now?


----------



## finatics

YES I will be carrying a lot more selection of african cichlids than I have in the past... and yes its "ballsy" as you say BUT I am only doing what my customers have been telling me to do for a long time now... drop in and see whats available... I have a few "loner" fish to clear out too... and for those who have not been into the store before you will want to make a trip... I have over 250 tanks between my house (70+) and the store (180+)... I recently did a tour of LFS and have to say that my selection is second to none when it comes to the "cichlids"..... but don't take my word for it... come and visit and if you see something you like then make me a reasonable offer on it! I am more than fair at any given time... thanks again everyone and take care.. .mb


----------



## SAMhap

what can i say! the best african cichlid store in whole Ontario. Checked a lot of stores and most of their cichlids are either hormoned or very bad quality. they also charge alot more. Go and have a look at finatics and u wont be dissapointed. very nice selections of malawi and tanganyikan cichlids.


----------



## Y2KGT

SAMhap said:


> what can i say! the best african cichlid store in whole Ontario. Checked a lot of stores and most of their cichlids are either hormoned or very bad quality. they also charge alot more. Go and have a look at finatics and u wont be dissapointed. very nice selections of malawi and tanganyikan cichlids.


I couldn't agree with you more Sam. Best selection and reasonable prices for top quality cichlids. And Mike is a great guy to deal with and more than fair. The more you shop there the better the deals too. You won't believe how clean the tanks are either.

I also get my Omega One fish food there as Mike has the best price.
--
Paul


----------



## hawkeye

*Good decision*

Sounds like a good decision Mike. Go with what you do best, I mean why would a Chevy dealer sell Fords. Best of luck


----------



## JohnyBGood

I think I have relatives buried across the street at Pine Hills...


----------



## Car2n

I'm setting up a new 150gal cichlid tank.
Finatics is where the fish will be coming from. I've never visited but I've only read great things here on GTAA.


----------



## Canadianbettas

hi is there a list somewhere of the freshwater community fish this place has?

 I'd go there in a heartbeat if i kept cichlids!!


----------



## finatics

List added.


----------



## SAMhap

nice fishes for cheap price.


----------



## finatics

LOTS of deals still available at the store for everyone! drop in and say hello! looking forward to making some deals happen! mb


----------



## finatics

the list has been updated and priced to clear! lots has been sold but more to go still! HURRY IN!!!!!!


----------



## Bantario

Got a Nice piece of driftwood yesterday, though i'm not a Angelfish fan, the pearlscales are stunning and I was tempted to buy a few 

Thanks for the gravel Mike


----------



## Nobis911

Mike is the man! haha
love his fish store, 
love his fish!

great person to talk with and GREAT prices!


----------

